# looking into buying a 99 a6 avant



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

well as the title says im looking into trading up to a 99 a6 avant 2.8. red leather interior 169k miles though, so im wondering what kind of things i should look for or ask about when i go to look at it. thanks


----------



## not_a_chick_car (Nov 28, 2008)

Find out when the timing belt was last done, and if the idlers, tensioner, water pump and thermostat were replaced at the same time. This is a miserable job to do and expensive if you can't DIY.

Also pull the oil fill cap and look for suldge. Check the PCV hoses that connect to the valve covers for cracks a new set will cost you $160 bucks or so.

Overall they are a great car. Best winter car I have ever owned. We have 140k miles on ours now and still liking it.


----------



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

alright cool, ill definitely keep that in mind. seems like their v6's last longer than the 1.8t's


----------

